# Construir un condensador casero



## picky (Nov 8, 2006)

Soy mecánico de camiones y quiero empezar con la electrónica. ya conseguí suficiente teoría pa estudiar. En la practica. ademas de circuitos, quiero aprender a construirme yo mismo un condensador, una batería, un rele, un motor, etc, etc.¿Alguien me puede explicar como? Al menos en la mecánica asi aprendí algo. ¿ voy bien encaminado en la electrónica?


----------



## chuko (Nov 9, 2006)

El que se dedica a la electronica generalmente fabrica circuitos electronicos, NO COMPONENTES ELECTRONICOS, debido a que vas a perder cualquier cantidad de tiempo y dinero.

El electrónico se dedica a diseñar circuitos y a seleccionar componentes electronicos para sus circuitos. Fabricar un condensador no tiene sentido, ya que no podes competir con las grandes multinacionales fabricantes de condensadores.

Para que de des una idea, un capacitor electrolítico de 1000uF x 24V lo conseguis por menos de 2 dolares, ¿cuanto tiempo y dinero tenes pensado invertir para fabricar UN solo capacitor que te pueda hacer falta en un circuito electronico? Y además ¡¡el tiempo que vas a perder tratando de descubrir el proceso de fabricación de un capacitor, tenes que estudiar mucha fisica, quimica, metalurgia, etc, etc!!

Los relés electromecanicos ya vienen hechos tambien, el electronico generalmente no fabrica sus propios relés electromecanicos.

Un desarrollo electrónico es mucho mas barato que un desarrollo mecanico que lleve el mismo tiempo, debido a que los componentes ya vienen hechos, no hay que fabricarlos.

Los motores en cambio, no vienen de todo lo que uno quisiera y cuando no se consigue lo que uno busca, se los manda a fabricar a empresas que se dedican a la electromecánica, que tambien realizan transformadores a medida.

Imaginate si tuvieras que fabricarte tu propio transistor, vas a tener que pelarte estudiando fisica desde Galileo hasta Einstein, Fermi, y todos esos locos de la fisica moderna. El diseño del transistor llevo muchos años. Contá que tambien llevó tantos años o más el diseño de los procesos de fabricación. Te doy un dato: un transistor de uso general que MUCHAS personas tardaron MUCHO tiempo en diseñar y fabricar cuesta  tan solo 10 centavos de dolar o menos. Si te cuadra la idea de fabricar tus propios semiconductores es que realmente estas loco.

Los componentes electronicos no son solo piezas mecánicas, son piezas que tienen mucha fisica y quimica invisibles para nuestros ojos.


----------



## picky (Nov 9, 2006)

Te entiendo chuko. pero yo lo unico que pretendo es estudiar lo mas basico de los componentes. por ejemplo, coger un hilo de cobre enrollarlo en in iman y pasarle 1 o 2 voltios de tension para saber que ocurre. por supuesto que no quiero comercializar ni "inventar" nada. solo estudiar los componentes electronico de algun modo... con alguna practica. ¿ tu que opinas?


----------



## SPiN (Nov 9, 2006)

Si tu idea es solo la de experimentar y no construir componentes para ser usados en la practica, si tienes un medidor de capacidad, con dos hojas de papel de aluminio puedes experimentar como varía la capacidad interponiendo entre ellas diferentes dieléctricos (Papel, papel enaceitado, el nylon de una bolsa, cintas adhesivas, etc) y también de diferentes espesores para ver las consecuencias de la separación entre las placas. Incluso puedes cambiar la forma del conjunto, como puede se enrollando todo a modo de capacitor cilíndrico. Siempre cuidando de que las placas de aluminio no se toquen entre si. 
Saludos.


----------



## picky (Nov 9, 2006)

A eso mismo me referia, spin. ¿ existe alguna pagina que te diga como hacer ,o probar, componentes electronicos?


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 11, 2006)

Botella de Leyden
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/construir-botella-leyden-148/
Google


----------



## picky (Nov 12, 2006)

En este foro da gusto. Cuando yo empece con la mecanica, lo que mas me ayudo, fueron mis compañeros y tambien un libro. " La enciclopedia del camion ". ahora me e comprado " Experimentos sencillos con la electricidad ". que es para niños de 12 años. ¡ je ¡. yo busco un libro de experimentos como los que me habeis enseñado. ¿ existe algo asi ?


----------



## jairodna (Ago 11, 2007)

un condensador no es mas q dos placas separadas por  un dielectrico que se encuentran a diferente tension, hay q tener cuidad cuando se usan cables en  los circuitos, ya que estos tienen un nivel de tension, y entere ellos y masa ay una diferencia de potencial  y el aire es un dielectrico con su respectiva permitividad , es decir un simple cable puede actuar como un condensador.


----------



## Dani0 (Ago 11, 2007)

Picky lo que comentas es muy interesante, te animo a que sigas con ellos, yo tambien estoy empezando en la electronica de manera más o menos seria en este momento y tambien aparte de saber como funciona un componente intento buscar información sobre como construirlo (no de las mismas prestaciones que uno comercial ya que eso es imposible sin la maquinaria adecuada, pero si unos sencillos para ver su funcionamiento). Decirte que puedes encontrar cosas muy interesantes por la red, sobre este tema. Como construir una botella de leyden (es un condensador antiguo), como fabricar un electro iman, como fabricar un motor piezoelectrico, como fabricar una bateria usando un limón  etc

Salu2

PD: Chuko siento que no veas más alla. Cada cuál puede hacer lo que quiera, un electronico puede fabricarse sus propios circuitos y si le apetece experimentar creando componentes. Cada cuál es libre de hacer lo que quiera.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 11, 2007)

"picky" me parece muy bueno lo que quieres hacer.
Hoy no tiene sentido fabricarlo, pero saber como se realiza me parece que es interesante.
No te olvides que cuando empezo la electronica si querias un capacitor o una resistencia tenias que fabricarla, incluso te sugiero que busques como curiosidad: Como realizar un diodo "CASERO", con azufre y plomo.


http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radio_a_galena

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/jlvillabona/esquemas.htm#galena

Saludos


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola a todos!..Si bien este tema fue avandonado hace ya mucho tiempo..Espero que alguien pueda verlo, leer algo y quien dice si poder ayudarme
Lo que me trae por aca es una necesidad..La necesidad de construir un capacitor casero..Hasta la cosntruccion no hay problema..Pero cuando me pongo a pensar que este capacitor debe soportar 30Kv ya no se que hacer..A alguien se le ocurre que materiales puedo usar que soporten tan terrible diferencia de potencial?..Agradeseria cualquier ayuda y aporte..El objetivo es usarlo en una bobina tesla..Asi que tambien dberia soportar una buena frecuencia...En relidad va a ser alimentado con 25Kv CA 50Hz pero para dejar rango eleji esa tension de pico..Desde ya muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## electrodan (Nov 22, 2008)

picky dijo:
			
		

> En este foro da gusto. Cuando yo empece con la mecanica, lo que mas me ayudo, fueron mis compañeros y tambien un libro. " La enciclopedia del camion ". ahora me e comprado " Experimentos sencillos con la electricidad ". *que es para niños de 12 años*. ¡ je ¡. yo busco un libro de experimentos como los que me habeis enseñado. ¿ existe algo asi ?


Nada impide que un niño de 12 años sepa mas que vos. En todo caso yo lo clasificaría como "muy básico".
En cuanto al condensador, el mas simple esta constituido por dos laminas conductoras (de metal) y un aislante entre ellas. Las placas no tienen que hacer contacto porque sino el condensador no funciona.
La capacidad va a depender de la superficie y la proximidad de las placas (cuanto mas fino es el aislante mas grande es la capacidad).


			
				Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos!..Si bien este tema fue avandonado hace ya mucho tiempo..Espero que alguien pueda verlo, leer algo y quien dice si poder ayudarme
> Lo que me trae por aca es una necesidad..La necesidad de construir un capacitor casero..Hasta la cosntruccion no hay problema..Pero cuando me pongo a pensar que este capacitor debe soportar 30Kv ya no se que hacer..A alguien se le ocurre que materiales puedo usar que soporten tan terrible diferencia de potencial?..Agradeseria cualquier ayuda y aporte..El objetivo es usarlo en una bobina tesla..Asi que tambien dberia soportar una buena frecuencia...En relidad va a ser alimentado con 25Kv CA 50Hz pero para dejar rango eleji esa tension de pico..Desde ya muchas gracias!
> 
> Un saludo!


Creo que te vendría bien usar mica en tu condensador. Después contános como te quedo.


----------



## DosCabezas (Nov 23, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> ....Hasta la cosntruccion no hay problema..Pero cuando me pongo a pensar que este capacitor debe soportar 30Kv ya no se que hacer..A alguien se le ocurre que materiales puedo usar que soporten tan terrible diferencia de potencial?......Agradeseria cualquier ayuda y aporte..El objetivo es usarlo en una bobina tesla..Asi que tambien dberia soportar una buena frecuencia...En relidad va a ser alimentado con 25Kv CA 50Hz pero para dejar rango eleji esa tension de pico..Desde ya muchas gracias!



Tu problema es peor de lo que parece, si le aplicas 25KV (Senoidal) consigues 35,25 KV PaP, otro problema es la capacidad, al necesitar un dieléctrico (Grueso, para aislar), el tamaño de las placas aumenta

Se podría intentar forrar por dentro y por fuera una botella de vidrio con aluminio autoadhesivo (No se donde lo venden pero existe) claro que ante habría que desfondar la botella para permitir el forrado interno


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 23, 2008)

Gracias pero lo de la botella de vidrio ya es demaciado para conseguir armar un capacitor..Otra alternativa seria usar capacitores de menor tension pero al tener que usarlos en serie eso disminuiria bastante la capacidad..Y seria mucho mas trabajoso armar todo el banco

Alguna otra propuesta?
Ah y como ultima pregunta...Como se calcula la tension PaP?
Desde ya muchas gracias!

Un saludo!


----------



## DosCabezas (Nov 24, 2008)

A mi me parece "Poco" lo de la botella, 35KV necesitan una espacio de aire (Para evitar arco) de unos 4 Cm
Puedes intentar fabricarte un arrollado con una lámina de papel "España" + mylard de 1,5mm + papel España", pero le tengo mas confianza a la botella.
En un post tuyo se describía como se fabricaba un capacitor de HV con capacitores de menor aislación, pero 35 Kv necesitan unos 40 capacitores de poliester en serie con sus resistencias de distribución de tensión

Tension PaP = 1,41 (Raiz de 2) * tensión efectiva


----------



## Elvis! (Nov 25, 2008)

Estaba pensando en armar uno con algun material sintetico como el polipropileno o poliestileno y luego embeber todo en aciete mineral de algun tipo que todavia no se cual y me gustaria saber..Supongo que con alguna de las que se usan en mecanica y para lubricar motores..Y supongo tambien que alguna de las mas pesadas..Lo que logaria con eso seria aislar mucho mas las placas sin aumentar significatibamente la distancia entre las mismas..Pero para eso necesito un par de recomendaciones antes de empezar a montar todo...O al menos algo..Gracias nuevamente a los que ayudan!  se los bancaa!


Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2008)

Elvis! dijo:
			
		

> Estaba pensando en armar uno con algun material sintetico como el polipropileno o poliestileno



Es lo que te sugirieron



			
				DosCabezas dijo:
			
		

> .....Puedes intentar fabricarte un arrollado con una lámina de papel "España" + *mylard* de 1,5mm + papel España", pero le tengo mas confianza a la botella.



El Mylard es un aislante plástico para alta tensión.
Respecto al aceite, hay un aceite especial para alta tensión (El que emplean los transformadores de alta tensión como refrigerante) con buena propiedades aislantes, pero si no estoy equivocado el aceite no le simpatiza a las altas frecuencias


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 5, 2008)

Bueno con respecto al mylard esta de 10 lo que me dicen!
Con respecto al aceite era solo una idea que se me ocurrio para aumentar la islacion de las placas

Una pregunta!...Cuanta tension entregan los transformadores esos que se usan el los anuncios publicitarios de neon?..No los nuevos esos que son chicos..sino los grandes esos viejos de 25Cm de altura que son bastante pesados

Quien me regalo uno me dijo que entregaba 25KV pero ahora mire la parte de atras y dice 10.000   30
Supongo que quiere decir 10.000V @ 30mA
Gracias desde ya!

Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2008)

*No es sano* que conectes ese tipo de transformador en vacío sin ninguna carga a la salida.

Si quieres tener una idea de la tensión que puede entregar separa los cables de salida unos 3 Cm, si se forma arco esta entregando unos 30 KV.
El arco constituye una carga.


----------



## Elvis! (Dic 5, 2008)

Si lo se...El ozono que generan es importante..Y los peligros lo son aun mayores...Se que con uno de esos cosino una vaca viva!..Ni me imagino que me podria hacer aparte de matarme...


Un saludo!


----------



## julemu (Dic 8, 2008)

Estoy deacuerdo contigo Dani0, la electronica es para aprender y mas cuando se hace haciendo, esa es la verdadera razon por la cual nos apasiona la electronica. cuanto deseamos poder comprender las cosas que nos rodean y que mejor aprender sus principios y leyes. vamos picky lo estas haciendo muy bien, esas son las ideas que nos motivan a ser mejores en nuestras actividades, sigue asi...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 31, 2009)

Revivido el tema;

para los que lo quieren hacer, aquí está exl¡plicado muy sencillamente:

http://www.ikkaro.com/construir-condensador-casero

Saludos


----------



## alexoes8 (Dic 12, 2010)

Holas a todos exelente el tema y los aportes, revivo el tema otra posibilidad de construir un condensador de tan alta capacidad seria comprar una placa de circuitos electronico de baquelita de dos caras, hechar una mano de barnis a toda la placa y soldar dos terminales. Esta idea se me ocurrio por que necesitava un condensador de alta tension y capacitancia para armar un invento tambien de nicola tesla, un captador de energia .saludos espero que les sirva mi idea.


----------



## adolf1820 (Sep 15, 2011)

veo q esta inquietud viene desde hace años atras y me imagino q el primero q comenso este foro ya tuvo q haber logrado su sueño de realizar un capacitor.... parece no importante saber como contruir un capacitor pero cada vez hay mas cosas q se pueden lograr con la electronica justo ahora yo para un proyecto d instrumentacion industrial estoy realizando un sensor capacitivo para medir el nivel d forma analogica y el costo del sensor es muy alto por ende me a tocado fabricar mi propio capacitor calculando el area de las placas y sus densidades para  conectarlo a un circuito capacitvo y dicha variacion dada por el ingreso del agua sea lineal con un voltaje de salida el cual conecto a u pic para estabilizar la señal otorgada por mi capacitor q como sabran no es muy estabel por las purezas y movimiento del agua y de esta forma realizar calculos de volumen y proporcionamiento por un sensor d temperatura q tambien e instalado en el tanque. suerte y hasta lo mas minimo tiene una gran importancia...


----------



## aquileslor (Sep 15, 2011)

En los años 30-40 se vendían electrobisturís para medicina que tenían un oscilador en alta tensión y los condensadores eran caseros, con placas de vidrio como aislante. En algún lado debo tener un aparato de esos. Si algún día lo encuentro mandaré fotos.
En cuanto a la galena que dice Fogonazo, yo la tenía que fabricar cuando era chico porque aquí, en Rosario no se conseguía. Ponía en un  tarrito de Royal limaduras de plomo, que las hacía limando un caño de plomo, y polvo de azufre. Todo mezclado. En esa época los tarritos de Royal eran de lata. Lo tapaba y con un clavo le hacía a la tapa un pequeño agujero porque ya había probado y salían gases del azufre.El primero explotó...
Luego lo ponía en la fragua de mi padre con carbón común (en las fraguas se usaba carbón de piedra) y lo calentaba. Cuando se ponía al rojo lo sacaba y al enfriarse encontaba adentro una piedrita de galena(que es sulfuro de plomo). Luego la ponía en un tarrito de azafrán, que tambien era de lata, hacía un bigote de gato con un alambre de acero en punta y a escuchar con los audífono de aquella época ( de 2 mil ohmios...) Bueno, estos temas me traen recuerdos...Perdonen si los canso...


----------

